# it was kind of gross, but kind of cute...



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL, picasso just deeeeep cleaned her ears out. admittedly, it was kind of gross, but it was cute too. she started out by scratching her head and then her ears, and then she slooowed down and just stuck her back toes into her ear real far. her whole body froze so that she wouldn't poke her brains out, and then she pulled her toes out real slow. and then the gross part was when she stuck her dirty little toes in her mouth and cleaned them off, but hey, what you gonna do? my roommate norma is really upset by the toe-cleaning after grooming, but in a funny way, lol. XD


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

hehe, cute.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

cute


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG! Maybe it's a hairless thing. Bert loves to clean his ears and eat lick off the ear wax as well lol. I havn't seen him get that deep though, but if he were to think about it I bet he would try.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Ive seen Lola do that-yum yum


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, also cute but gross is the recent obsession with licking between my toes. picasso licks fingers all the time, but she has recently decided that my toes are fabulous and will go crazy for them. tickles a lot, but i shower on a nearly-daily basis, so it can't hurt them, i figure, lol. XD


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Toe Jam and Ear Wax.... YUMMY. :lol:


----------

